# 200 DX problem



## fshnharry (Aug 3, 2009)

I was on the lake sunday and just about all day long my unit was showing a 
steady line of fish at the top of the screen. It's done this once before in warm weather , I switched batteries but that did not help. Does anyone have any 
ideas on what could make my finder do this.


----------

